# mise a jour application avec itunes 10



## leptitip3 (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon problème, je dois faire des mises à jour de certaines applications pour mon iphone.
J'ai l'icone dans l'iphone qui me dit que j'ai 14 appli à mettre à jour, dont navigon.
Comme je sais que navigon offre toujours des mises à jour conséquente en volumes je voudrais faire ces mises à jour dans itunes 10, pour que le chargement ce fasse + vite.
Dans itunes je vois bien toutes mes appli celle installé dans l'iphone et les autres.
Il m'indique qu'il y a 70 mises à jour dispo, quand je clique sur la flèche pour afficher celle ci il n'y a qu'une dizaine de mise à jour dispo et pas celle dont j'ai besoin à savoir Navigon.
J'ai chercher un peu partout dans itunes sans succés.
J'ai lu sur internet qu'il faut supprimer l'appli et la telecharger à nouveau, mais j'ai peur de payer l'appli une deuxiéme fois (elle coute quand même 80).
Voilà si vous avez une solution je suis preneur, j'ai regardé en vitesse sur le forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution, je pars cet après midi c'est pour ça que je poste sans avoir fouiller le forum en détail.
Autre question mais qui n'est peut être pas à la bonne place, mon iphone n'arrive plus à se connecter en wifi, j'ai les mots de passe de mon wifi mais dans les réglages réseau, tout est vide, même quand j'inscris moi même une adresse ip, dés que je sors du menu, et que je reviens l'ip à disparu, si vous avez une solution je suis également preneur.
Merci pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h15 ----------

Bon ben j'ai parlé trop vite et j'ai pas assez réfléchis, en fait j'ai deux compte itunes, et j'avais oublié que j'avais acheter navigon avec ma deuxième adresse, j'ai donc changer mon identifiant apple et miracle j'ai enfin toutes les mises jours dont j'avais besoin qui sont apparues.
Par contre pour la deuxiéme question si y a une solution je suis toujours preneur.
Merci


----------

